# GPU-Z v0.0.9 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 21, 2007)

Post bugs here for version 0.0.9.  PLEASE POST PICTURES!

Download Link

Below, my card.


----------



## aGeoM (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi

NVIDIA SLI always show disabled since 0.0.3 version.

System Vista x64; 8600GT SLI.

Be Well


----------



## pik_d (Oct 22, 2007)

6600GT PCI-e

It still claims this card as 8 ROPs when infact it only has 4.
The Pixel Fillrate is listed as 4.0 GPixel/s when it should only be 2.0 GPixel/s.
The Texture Fillrate is listed as 8.0 GTextel/s when it should only be 4.0 GTexel/s.
The Memory type is listed as DDR3 when it should be GDDR3.


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2007)

The program updates when told not to.  Otherwise everything else is perfect with my system.


----------



## ccleorina (Oct 22, 2007)

It's perfect with my system....


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2007)

Still wont read the clocks of my 2600xt gddr4 MSI card


----------



## D_C (Oct 22, 2007)

Quite a few things do not show up on mine, its a 6800 GS AGP version. 






Also when I click "Create dump.." the "About GPU-Z" comes up instead of what ever it's suppose to do.


----------



## mamisano (Oct 22, 2007)

Still having problems with validating....

Running XP X64 SP2


----------



## DarkjeThe2nd (Oct 22, 2007)

*some discrepancies...*

os: vista ult. x86, card: 8800gtx, driver: 163.75, everest ultimate 4.10, rivatuner 2.05, gpu-z 0.09






1. I set OC with RivaTuner, I know about the stepped OC on the g80, but just to make my point I set RT-sliders in between. (get's stored in windows register for driver, then applied to hardware register, resulting in the selection of the nearest available clock?)

2. RT hw-monitor reading the resulting clocks, from the HW register (ok). 

3. Everest reading the resulting clocks, from the HW register (ok).

4. GPU-Z reading the resulting clocks, from the windows(driver) register (not ok).

it seems gpu-z reads the exact numbers I set with rivatuner sliders from the windows register when oc-ing, not the actual resulting speeds from the hardware itself?

notice the core- and shaderclocks, everest and rivatuner report the resulting speeds, gpu-z seems to report what the rt-slider is set  to.

edit: made it more clear.

previous less clear pic of the same point: http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/8972/gpuz0091zw6.jpg


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 22, 2007)

erocker said:


> The program updates when told not to.  Otherwise everything else is perfect with my system.



same here


----------



## Grings (Oct 22, 2007)

Now shows BFG as subvendor


----------



## SiXx` (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e3bdp

"In the GPU Clock row the shader box is grayed out meanwhile the Default Clock still reports the shader clock but it is still reporting the wrong speed. Pixel and Texture fill rate should not read the same exact numbers. Instead Pixel Fill Rate should Read as 8.8 GPixels whilst Texture Fill Rate Should Read What it now. Another thing is that there is only 16 ROPS not 24."

Also forgot to mention default clock should read 450/660.


----------



## burebista (Oct 22, 2007)

0.0.9 instant shutdown when launched.
0.0.8 works fine (beside not showing vendor).

XP32 SP3 Beta 3205
BFG 7900GS OC with XG 163.76


----------



## {Sniping}Waste (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a x800GTO but its been flashed to a X800XT with all 16 pipelines opened.  It shows 16 ROP but only 12 shader units.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7vx4/


----------



## anonymous_user (Oct 23, 2007)

pik_d said:


> 6600GT PCI-e
> 
> It still claims this card as 8 ROPs when infact it only has 4.
> The Pixel Fillrate is listed as 4.0 GPixel/s when it should only be 2.0 GPixel/s.
> ...


Same here.


----------



## pik_d (Oct 23, 2007)

anonymous_user said:


> Same here.
> 
> <snip>



He responded to this bug report thingy, so we should finally get our 6600GT's showing their true (less powerful) strength next time: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=42646


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 23, 2007)

rong GPU clock info


----------



## von kain (Oct 23, 2007)

mamisano said:


> Still having problems with validating....
> 
> Running XP X64 SP2



count me too on this problem


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 23, 2007)

von kain said:


> count me too on this problem



xp64 too ?


----------



## johnspack (Oct 24, 2007)

Working for me since .8,  however .9 has shader overclock greyed out.


----------



## Antonino (Oct 26, 2007)

wrong number of ROPS (16 instead of 8), so also wrong pixel fillrate.. 
The memory bandwidth is also much too high..


----------



## anonymous_user (Oct 27, 2007)

For integrated graphics is it possible for GPU-Z to detect the amount of shared memory?






For this computer I share 64MB.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 27, 2007)

gpu-z/atitool + F@H counsle gpu client = CRASH


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 28, 2007)

all previous versions have worked and then I get this now??????






Sorry found it does in fact work...had settings wrong!


----------



## eva2000 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice app.. anyone notice the oc'd shader clock speed is being misreported ? I set my 640MB Gainward 8800GTS stock hsf air to 1620mhz shader clock in rivatuner 2.06 but GPU-Z reports 1637mhz shader clock ??

E6850 air cooled 

*3Dmark05*






*3Dmark2003*


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 29, 2007)

Well everything seems to work propperley for me now except still showing SLI as disabled. The shader clock is reading right now when when OC unlocked with RivaTuner.

 Good Job


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry for the bad info on my post ....when I set it to read SLi it does in fact seem to supply all the info.....


----------



## von kain (Nov 3, 2007)

driver recognicion prob plus the x64 no validation bug


----------



## von kain (Nov 3, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> xp64 too ?



yes xp x64 sp2 i can't help you if it does work on sp1


----------



## Punisher! (Nov 4, 2007)

Sometimes it HARD-FREEZED my rock solid PC when other Hardware monitoring software opened (I had CoreTemp + 3 CPU-Z + Orthos Running).


----------

